# Suche PS4 Steelbooks



## Crysisheld (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo ich suche die Steelbooks für folgende PS4 Spiele: 

 - DOOM 
 - Prey 

Falls ihr noch andere Steelbooks verkaufen wollt könnt ihr hier gerne posten. Ich suche praktisch alle Steelbooks die ich noch nicht habe für die PS4 -. ohne Spiel natürlich.


----------

